# Heute war unglaublich...



## haukep (24. Januar 2006)

Hey Leute!

Ich muss euch, obwohl ich nur noch auf dem Zahnfleisch krieche, noch kurz erzählen was ich heute erlebt habe....

Nachdem ich ja am letzten Sonntag ganz gut am Vormittag Dorsche und ne MEFO vom Belly erwsicht hatte (meine Belly-Boat-Entjungferung), bin ich heute mal vor Sonnenaufgang los und war schon am Strand als die Sonne gerade über den Horizont luckte.#d 

Ich war wieder nach Sehlendorf gefahren und dachte dass ich nun mal ganz groß abräumen würde - das war wohl nix, denn binnen der ersten 2 Stunden fing ich nur 2 Dorsche, 2 weitere konnten sich befreien.

Dann wurde der Rückenwind immer stärker und so beschloss ich nachg Weißenhaus zu fahren und dorf mein Glück zu versuchen da die Steilküste ja vermeindlich etwas Windschutz geben sollte.#6  Während der Rückfahrt zum Strand schleppte ich einen Gummifisch hinterher, der sich keinen Millimeter vom Grund hob, sondern nur rüberrutschte. Auf diese Art fing ich dann binnen 15 Minuten auf dem Weg zurück zum Strand 2 weitere Dorsche. :k Aber hier dachte ich mir noch nichts dabei....#d #d #d 

Die Steilküste gab mir, nachdem ich in Weißenhaus aufgeschlagen bin auch den erhofften Windschutz zumindest für ne halbe Stunde, dann drehte der Wind so seitlich und kam nun auch an der Steilküste seitlich. Außerdem schein ich den falschen Strand erwischt zu haben, denn es wurde und wurde nicht tief in Weißenhaus....

Naja, ich bin dann etwas deprimiert wieder nach Sehlendorf gefahren.

Übriegens war das garnicht so leicht da ins Wasser zu kommen, da etwas surreale Einsschollen sich vor den Strand geschobenn hatten und auch mein Belly beim Rausfahren immer wieder auf Eisberge lief...  Ja, ich dachte nicht nur einmal an die Titanic...

Weil das mit dem Gummifisch ja ganz gut geklappt hatte versuchte ich es weiter und siehe da, schon nach wenigen Minuten lagen zwei schöne Dorsche von Mitte 50 auf meinem Schoß und es ging fröhlich weiter. Zuerst lief es etwas verhalten an, dann war aber jeder Wurf ein Treffer und ich erreichte schon bald die maximale Grenze meiner Fisch-Galgen-Leine...

Ich hatte sie gefaunden! Mein Fehler am frühen Morgen war einfach dass ich zu weit draußen nach dem Fisch gesucht hatte, da war er aber nicht :q  Ich prägte mir die Entfernung zum Strand ein und angelte nun den ganzen Tag weiter hier, Fisch auf Fisch folgte und ich musste zwischendurch zum Auto gehen um die Fische wenigstens in einen Eimer zu tun...

Es war unglaublich, sowas habe ich selten erlebt, der Köder rutschte immer nur über den Grund und die Dorsche stürzten sich auf ihn, wenn mal ein Biss daneben ging, dann folgte gleich der nächste ein paar Meter weiter. Die Jungs müssen gestapelt gestanden haben... 

Dorsche von unter 45 setzte ich nachher schon zurück, es waren allerdings nur 2.

Am Ende des Tages konnte ich ca. 30 Fische verhaften. Die Dorsche liegen ausgenommen und kühl noch im Eimer in einer Dachablage bei mir, aber mirgen werde ich sie dann filetieren. Dann kann ich euch auch nochmal die geneua Zahl sagen, meine erste Zählung ergab aber eine "32"!

Fotos habe ich auch gemacht, allerdings mit meinem Handy. Wenn jemand die Möglichkeit hat MMS zu empfangen und die Bilder dann hier reinzustellen, bitte PN an mich!

So long!


--------- EDIT ---------
So, ich habe jetzt die Bilder als MMS an meine Email gesendet und hier sind sie nun. Es sind übrigens genau 30 Dorsche  :g 

Bild 1: Ich am Strand, im Hintergrund ein Teil der Beute 
Bild 2: Der Teil der Beute von Nahem 
Bild 3: Meine Dusche mal zweckentfremdet


----------



## Wulli (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

Moin,

Glückwunsch und fettes Petri! 
Sie sind eben doch da, leider nicht für uns Brandungsangler erreichbar. 

Wie tief hast Du denn geangelt?

Wulli


----------



## haukep (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

Du wirst es nicht glauben aber am Abend hätte man sie vom Strand mit dem Brandungsprügel erreichen können. Tiefe tagsüber: etwa 4-5 Meter.


----------



## Nordangler (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

Schöe Ding. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu der Strecke. Das erlebt man nicht alle Tage.

Sven


----------



## Micky (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

Hauke, ab nächster Woche bin ich dabei, hole am kommenden Freitag meine Gummiente ab!


----------



## haukep (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

@Micky: Dann hab ich wohl keine mehr  Werd dann aber auch die Tage mal eine kaufen...


----------



## HD4ever (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

Glückwunsch !!!  #6
mein Reden - geht z.Z. voll ab an der Ostsee !!
bloß ran ans Wasser - sch*** auf die Kälte ! :m
alles was nicht tötet härtet nur ab  ! :q:q:q


----------



## haukep (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

Achso, noch eines was euch interessieren könnte: Mageninhalt!:

- ROTE Krebse ohne Ende
- Tobse
- junge Almuttern (??) kleinfingerlang
- Garnelen

Aber alles in Mengen dass man vom glauben abfällt...


----------



## JonasH (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

HEy schöne Strecke!

Der Mageninhalt erklärt wohl auch zum Teil warum der "Am Grund geschliffene Gufi" Erfolg brachte. DU hast ihn wohl so geführt das die Dorsche dachten es wäre ein Krebs... <<< Meine Erklärung dafür!


----------



## haukep (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

Denke auch...


----------



## theactor (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

Hi,

mann, Du hast ja einen echten Run! Vor allem, sich immer wieder zu motivieren mit hin- und herfahren: wurde belohnt!
Mir juckts auch ganz gehörig in den Fingern -- v.a. wenn man sowas liest #6 

|wavey:


----------



## Case (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

Was.??
Mit nem Bellyboot, jetzt, auf der Ostsee..?? Heute.?
Ich glaubs ja nicht. Euch schreckt wohl gar nix.?

Case


----------



## sunny (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

Wer sich bei den Temperaturen mit nem Belly auf die Ostsee wagt, hat es auch verdient belohnt zu werden. 

Petri Heil zu dem tollen Fang#6 .


----------



## MichaelB (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

Moin,

schönes Ding Hauke #6 

Das mit von wegen Fisch näher unter Land als man glaubt habe ich auch schon ein paar Mal erlebt...

@Case: nur die Harten...  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Schillerlocke (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem tollen Fang!!!
Aber muss man denn 30 Fische mitnehmen?  
Gruß Schillerlocke


----------



## mikemolto (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

Moinsen,

tja, mit som Belly- Boot hats schon was...............
Glückwunsch zu so einem Tag.

Giebts bald mal wieder von Dir " Stint Bilder " ...........   :m


----------



## ollidi (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

Das liest sich doch hervorragend. #6 
Vor allem, wenn ich daran denke, dass meine Entjungferung auch nicht mehr lange dauert. :m


----------



## Dorschi (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

@ Schillerlocke Bitte nicht schon wieder so eine Catch and release- Diskussion!
Ich komme so selten an´s Wasser, ich würde sogar 50 mitnehmen.
Und damit hätte ich weit weniger, als die, die jeden Tag einen fangen


----------



## doggie (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*



			
				Schillerlocke schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem tollen Fang!!!
> Aber muss man denn 30 Fische mitnehmen?
> Gruß Schillerlocke


 
#q #d #q #d #q #d #q #d #q 

.....man konnte ja Wetten darauf abschließen, wielange es dauert bis einer den moralischen Zeigefinger hebt. Na immerhin hats 15 postings gedauert.......


"Uneingeschränkten" Glückwunsch zu Deinem tollen Fang!!!#6 


Grüße!

doggie


----------



## MichaelB (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

Moin, 





			
				mikemolto schrieb:
			
		

> Giebts bald mal wieder von Dir " Stint Bilder " ...........   :m


 Ich weiß ja, daß Hauke und ich uns sehr ähnlich sehen ( ich könnte sein kleiner Bruder sein   ) aber die Stintbilderz waren nicht von ihm...  

@Schillerlocke: *YO - muß man* #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Hechthunter21 (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

Tolle Strecke die du da erwischt hast...RESPEKT!!!#6#6#6
& guten Hunger...

u.a.Rande: würde ich in der Gegend Wohnen & genau so wenig Zeit finden wie heute zum Angeln würde ich auch ALLE Maßigen mitnehmen.Fängt mann/frau ja auch nicht jede Woche oder Monat!

#h


----------



## theactor (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

HI,

nicht aufregen, ich musste mich neulich wegen 6 entnommenen Fischen rechtfertigen |uhoh: 
Da das bald Hetzjadg-Züge annimmt habe ich für mich beschlossen, keine Zahlen der entnommenen Fische mehr zu nennen und jedwede Streckenbilder zu vermeiden. Anders gehts wohl nicht mehr.

Irgendwie erstaunlich, dass sie auch bei den Temps so nah unter Land sind, oder?! Hätte ich nich gedacht...

|wavey:


----------



## TinTin (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

tja und ich kann nicht verstehen, dass man so viel Fische wegknüppeln muss.
30 Dorsche, man, man, man#d


----------



## haukep (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

Ich habe auch nicht vor mich zu rechtfertigen, ich würde/werde es jederzeit wieder so machen...

@Theactor: Der Fisch geht nur der Nahrung hinterher, aber das sich diese so nah unter Land befindet finde ich wirklich erstaunlich...


----------



## Micky (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

*Hauke, dann ruf mich mal an!*

30 Fische würd ich aber auch nie im Leben mitnehmen...#d  Ich ruf Lenny an, der trägt sie für mich!  :q


----------



## detlefb (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*



			
				Schillerlocke schrieb:
			
		

> Aber muss man denn 30 Fische mitnehmen?
> Gruß Schillerlocke




Ja, muss man!!!!


----------



## ollidi (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

Wie jetzt? Nur 30?  
Ich hoffe ja, dass bei meinem ersten BB-Törn mind. 50 rauskommen. Immerhin habe ich eine 4-köpfige Familie zu ernähren. Angeln ist für mich Nahrungszuwachs und kein Spass. :m :q 
Ansonsten kann ich auch Briefmarken sammeln, Klorollen umhäkeln, Topflappen häkeln, Hamster züchten, ... :q :q


----------



## GROßfisch Hunter (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

PETRI HEIL auch von mir.  #6 
Ich glaub ich soll auch bald ma wieder auf Dorsch los.:k


----------



## bacalo (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem Fang.

Wenn jeder ein Fangbuch führen würde und am Jahresende die fängigen Tage den sogenannten Schneidertage gegenüberstellt, relativiert sich das einzelne Ergebnis sehr, sehr schnell.

#d Wenn bloss die Arbeitstage nicht wären 

Petri Heil ALLEWEIL

bacalo


----------



## Danfreak (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*



			
				TinTin schrieb:
			
		

> tja und ich kann nicht verstehen, dass man so viel Fische wegknüppeln muss.
> 30 Dorsche, man, man, man#d



Ich hät`s nicht verstanden, wenn er sie dringelassen hätte.|supergri


----------



## Bubbel2000 (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

lieber 30 dorsche knüppeln als 30 zander hechte forellen oder barsche.......aber dorsch seh ich persönlich schon eher als speisefisch an als nen hecht. zander is heilig und barsch mag i net ;-) 
aber muss ein geiler tag gewesen sein. is es nicht zu kalt im bellyboat? muss doch hamma kalt sein oder was???? :-D

mfg steffen


----------



## MichaelB (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

Moin,





			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Da das bald Hetzjadg-Züge annimmt habe ich für mich beschlossen, keine Zahlen der entnommenen Fische mehr zu nennen und jedwede Streckenbilder zu vermeiden. Anders gehts wohl nicht mehr.


Es gibt glücklicherweise noch Boards, in denen man sich öffentlich über gute Fänge freuen darf #6 
Dass das bei den Salmoniden-Poppern nicht funzt is klar, nä  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## iceman (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

Hab immer gehört, dass man ganz gut paddeln muss auf der Ostsee im Bellyboat. Vor allem bei Wind.

Scheint aber doch nicht so schlimm zu sein, oder?


----------



## Schillerlocke (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt glücklicherweise noch Boards, in denen man sich öffentlich über gute Fänge freuen darf #6


Aber anderer Meinung darf man leider nicht sein, dann wird das Posting einfach gelöscht 



Eine Begründung des Admins/Moderators wäre schon nett gewesen!!!


----------



## Fxndlxng (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Dass das bei den Salmoniden-Poppern nicht funzt is klar, nä
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



Richtig! Genau so ist das. Wir Salmoniden-Popper haben nämlich mehr Gehirnzellen im Kopf als Fische am Galgen, näää
Aber mach mal ruhig...  dir kann man das auch nicht verübeln. #c ..."denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun"!

|wavey:


----------



## detlefb (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

Mal schaun wann sich die ersten Sch.........pfe über einen Eimer voll mit Laich-Stint oder hochschwangeren Heringen aufregen.
Ich werde mich der "Selbstkastaiung" des Actoren nicht anschließen und bei Erfolg entsprechend posten.


----------



## sunny (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*



			
				ollidi schrieb:
			
		

> Wie jetzt? Nur 30?
> Ich hoffe ja, dass bei meinem ersten BB-Törn mind. 50 rauskommen. Immerhin habe ich eine 4-köpfige Familie zu ernähren. Angeln ist für mich Nahrungszuwachs und kein Spass. :m :q
> Ansonsten kann ich auch Briefmarken sammeln, Klorollen umhäkeln, Topflappen häkeln, Hamster züchten, ... :q :q



So sieht das aus#6 . Bei den paar Kröten, die wir verdienen muss man zusehen wo man bleibt |supergri . 

Nochmals nen fettes Petri Heil von mir. Wäre gern dabei gewesen.


----------



## SergioTübingen (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

hört sich toll an, ich sehs schon kommen, ich muss unbedingt nach dem studium ans meer ziehen |supergri oder zumindest in die nähe.. baden-württemberg ist einfach zu weit weg.. 
ich gönn dir die 30 fische.. ich hasse diese meckerer und miesmacher!


----------



## esox_105 (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*



> ich gönn dir die 30 fische.. ich hasse diese meckerer und miesmacher!


 
So ist es, denn oft genug bleibt man ja auch mal Schneider, oder man kommt mit nur einem "armseligen Hering" nach Hause.


----------



## AndreL (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

Sauber Hauke, 
so soll es sein, obwohl 30 Stück........ naja das sind aber höchstens 9999g Filet........... da hättest du dich aber echt mal etwas mehr anstrengen können|wavey: 

@detlefb,
#6 #6 #6  genau so sehe ich das auch, nur weil eine kleine aber laute Minderheit meint hier jede schöne Strecke niederreden zu wollen werde auch ich mich nicht davon abhalten lassen meine Fänge zu posten.


----------



## sunny (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*



			
				AndreL schrieb:
			
		

> nur weil eine kleine aber laute Minderheit meint hier jede schöne Strecke niederreden zu wollen werde auch ich mich nicht davon abhalten lassen meine Fänge zu posten.



Vollkommen recht hast du#6 . Bis jetzt ist es erst einmal vorgekommen, dass ich überhaupt ne schöne Strecke gefangen habe. Und ich angel schon 20 Jahre. 

Da werde ich mir doch von so ein paar Miesepetern nicht die Freude verderben lassen.

Ich werde euch jedenfalls an meiner Freude teilhaben lassen, wenn es nochmal dazu kommen sollte. Und wem das nicht passt, soll es einfach nicht lesen oder sich seines Kommentares enthalten, basta.


----------



## funster (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

Ich habe schon Fische mit der Fliege gefangen die einen deutlich höheren IQ hatten als einige "Kollegen" in diesem Board;-)


Gruß funster


----------



## Agalatze (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

glückwunsch keule !
über diese miesepeter reg dich einfach nicht auf ! die wissen wohl selber nicht warum sie überhaupt zum angeln gehen !!!
übrigens wäre klasse wenn du mir mein belly mal rumbringen kannst. wollte nämlich mal wieder los-danke !

p.s.
jaja es gibt immer diejenigen die beim sport in der schule noch hinter den mädchen in die fußballmannschaft gewählt worden !!!! wen ich wohl meine ???


----------



## Ziegenbein (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*



			
				iceman schrieb:
			
		

> Hab immer gehört, dass man ganz gut paddeln muss auf der Ostsee im Bellyboat. Vor allem bei Wind.
> 
> Scheint aber doch nicht so schlimm zu sein, oder?


 
Doch manchmal schon, besonders der Rückweg ist heftig!


----------



## Kalex (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*



			
				funster schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe schon Fische mit der Fliege gefangen die einen deutlich höheren IQ hatten als einige "Kollegen" in diesem Board;-)
> 
> 
> Gruß funster



Oh, und ich dachte immer man darf Niemanden im Forum beleidigen.

Ich finde es übrigens klasse 30 Dorsche zu fangen. Fettes Petri dafür.
Mitgenommen hätte ich trotzdem nicht alle. Doch denke ich erwachsene Menschen können das schon selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Agalatze (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

na klar !!! es wird alles kaputt gekloppt was in die truhe kann :m


----------



## Truttafriend (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

Jetzt gehts hier ohne Polemik, ausufernde Ironie und Beleidungen weiter.
Wem dabei welche Jacke passt wird derjenige schon wissen.


Wenn von 25 Glückwünschen drei evtl. missgünstige Posts dabei sind brauch man ja nicht gleich aus der Hose springen


----------



## Agalatze (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

ist doch aber schade, dass man nichtmal einen solch fabelhaften tag posten kann ohne gleich feuer von anderen zu bekommen oder ??

ich finde das traurig. spricht eher nach neid als nach was anderem.
sorry aber das ist nunmal meine meinung !!!!
die sollen sich lieber gleich ne golfausrüstung kaufen und sich mit beiträgen an einer maulwurfaufzuchtstation beteiligen falls mal einer die murmel auf den kopf bekommt


----------



## Schillerlocke (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

Der Thread war ja auch voll in Ordnung und ich gönne haukep tatsächlich diesen tollen Fang, ich bin halt nur kein Freund davon so viele Fische mitzunehmen.
Aber ab hier geht es denn los


			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> @ Schillerlocke Bitte nicht schon wieder so eine Catch and release- Diskussion!
> Ich komme so selten an´s Wasser, ich würde sogar 50 mitnehmen.
> Und damit hätte ich weit weniger, als die, die jeden Tag einen fangen


Ich wollte keine Diskussion, ich wollte nur das mal drüber nachgedacht wird, ob es wirklich 30 Fische sein müssen. Denn es entscheidet ja eh jeder für sich und wer von weiter weg kommt, nimmt wohl auch den ein oder anderen Fisch mehr mit.
Aber dann folgte ein Posting, was Smilie mäßig schon mal recht provozierend ist  


			
				doggi schrieb:
			
		

> #q #d #q #d #q #d #q #d #q
> .....man konnte ja Wetten darauf abschließen, wielange es dauert bis einer den moralischen Zeigefinger hebt. Na immerhin hats 15 postings gedauert.......


Und nur weil ich gefragt habe, ob es denn 30 Fische sein müssen gleich von Hetzjagt zu sprechen ist wohl absolut übertrieben und 6 Fische sind ja auch ne ganze Ecke weniger als 30.


			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> nicht aufregen, ich musste mich neulich wegen 6 entnommenen Fischen rechtfertigen |uhoh:
> Da das bald Hetzjadg-Züge annimmt habe ich für mich beschlossen, keine Zahlen der entnommenen Fische mehr zu nennen und jedwede Streckenbilder zu vermeiden. Anders gehts wohl nicht mehr.


 
Ich bin selber ein begeisterter Küstenfischer und ich nehme auch gerne mal ein paar Dorsche mit (ist der einzigste Fisch, den ich wirklich richtig gerne esse) Ich weiß aber auch, das die Dorschfänge in den letzten Jahren immer schlechter werden (den Kindergarten mal ausgenommen)
Ich gehöre halt zu den Anglern die nicht so viele Fische mitnehmen würden und andere sehen es halt anders, aber Öl haben hier andere ins Feuer gegossen und nicht ich.

Mein Posting was gelöscht wurde, war sicher der falsche Ton, aber ein guter Admin/Mod hätte mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht und mir die Chance gegeben, es selbst zu ändern. Einfach so löschen ist nicht die feine Englische!!!
Wenn Andere von Schwachk ö p f e n sprechen und 30 Dorsche mit Heringen und Stinten vergleichen, wäre dann auch hier ein Löschen angebracht!!!

Ich werde auch in Zukunft solche Anzahl von mitgenommenen Fischen nicht gut heißen, aber mich dazu nicht mehr Äußern.

Gruß Schillerlocke 

PS: Mal schauen wie es weiter geht und Petri Heil


----------



## MichaelB (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

Moin,





			
				Findling schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig! Genau so ist das. Wir Salmoniden-Popper haben nämlich mehr Gehirnzellen im Kopf als Fische am Galgen, näää
> Aber mach mal ruhig...  dir kann man das auch nicht verübeln. #c ..."denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun"!
> 
> |wavey:


Na siehst Du, ist doch toll wenn man so von der Natur beglückt worden ist   - den zweiten Teil Deines geistreichen Posting fasse ich mal als ein Kompliment aus jugendlicher Unbedarftheit auf :m 

Ich weiß nicht, wie es in anderen Ländern Nordeuropas zugeht, aber wird dort auch gern mit entblöstem moralischem Finger gewunken?
In Südeuropa freut man sich mit dem Fänger und gratuliert ihm #6 

@Hauke: wo sind die versprochenen Fotos? #h

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Hechthunter21 (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

Genau Michael...
will endlich Pic.sehen!

& @all 
hört doch endlich auf hier zu streiten wg. dem Fang des JAHRES...:m!


----------



## McKay (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

Dickes Petri auch von mir Hauke!
Ich finde Hauke hat das gemacht,was sich als Angler auch gehört,nämlich seinen Fang sinnvoll zu verwerten.Mir sind Angler wie Hauke lieber,als die Leute,die angeln "nur" um ihre Langeweile totzuschlagen,vielleicht nicht mal Fisch essen,oder von den 30  maßigen gefangenen Dorschen "nur" die 3 größten entnehmen,und den Rest wieder in den Teich werfen.
#h  Marcus


----------



## funster (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt gehts hier ohne Polemik, ausufernde Ironie und Beleidungen weiter.
> Wem dabei welche Jacke passt wird derjenige schon wissen.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ollidi (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*



			
				funster schrieb:
			
		

> Bin überrascht, einigen passt die Jacke ja wie "maßgeschneidert"


Mir liegt da echt was auf der Tastatur, aber ich verkneife mir es.


----------



## Truttafriend (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*



			
				Schillerlocke schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Posting was gelöscht wurde, war sicher der falsche Ton, aber ein guter Admin/Mod hätte mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht und mir die Chance gegeben, es selbst zu ändern. Einfach so löschen ist nicht die feine Englische!!!




Also in diesem Fred gibbet kein gelöschtes Post. Ich nehme deswegen mal an der Ball sollte nicht von meinem Fuß angenommen werden sondern rührt von einer anderen Geschichte her. Falls es da gerade einen Irrtum gibt klär mich bitte auf#h


----------



## Coasthunter (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

Ein fettes Petri zu dem gelungenen Tag auf See. Muß ein geiles feeling gewesen sein. Hoffentlich kommen wir Samstag raus und haben auch so viel Glück.


----------



## Rausreißer (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Am Ende des Tages konnte ich ca. 30 Fische verhaften. Die Dorsche liegen ausgenommen und kühl noch im Eimer in einer Dachablage bei mir, aber mirgen werde ich sie dann filetieren. Dann kann ich euch auch nochmal die geneua Zahl sagen, meine erste Zählung ergab aber eine "32"!



Das ist ja mal was neues. |supergri  
Aber mit "Dachablage bei mir" meinst Du doch nicht einen Dachgepäckträger, oder?

Bist Du mit dem filetieren schon durch? Mit gefrorenem Dorsch ist das bestimmt nicht so einfach. #c  Erzähl doch mal was dazu...

R.R. #h


----------



## funster (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*



			
				ollidi schrieb:
			
		

> Mir liegt da echt was auf der Tastatur, aber ich verkneife mir es.


 
ollidi, warum so schüchtern? Es ist Winter, angeltechnisch Sauregurkenzeit, die Leute wollen unterhalten werden, also raus damit. 
Vielleicht paßt dir die "Jacke" ja auch;-)

Gruß funster


----------



## Gnilftz (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

Dat wird bei mir gerade wieder n Lückentext hier... |rolleyes 

Petri Hauke! #6 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## theactor (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

HI,

@Schillerlocke: klar sind 30 Fische etwas anderes als sechs. 
Was ich damit zum Ausdruck bringen wollte ist, dass es hier eine recht "anstrengende" Tendenz gibt, dass mittlerweile fast jeder Fang (egal ob 6 oder 16 oder 30), zu diesen Diskussionen führt. Oder aber vielleicht auch nur 2 Fische, von denen aber einer so groß ist, dass man ihn doch bitte wieder hätte zurücksetzen müssen. Früher oder später. 
Meist findet das "Hinterfragen" jedoch ohne Hintergrundkenntnisse statt.
Es ist ein Unterschied, ob ich 1x im Monat an die Küste komme oder eben 3x die Woche. Oder nur einmal im Jahr. Oder 3x die Woche aber nie etwas fange.
Kritisiert wird früher oder später immer. Anstatt sich einfach mal über den erfolgreichen Fang eines Anglers mitfreuen zu können. 
Wahrscheinlich kommt dann wieder "ich freue mich ja, aber wollte zum Nachdenken anregen". 
Ich denke, die allermeisten erwachsenen Angler hier haben einen recht gut funktionierenden Denkapparat und sind durchaus selber in der Lage, für sich eine richtige Entscheidung zu treffen. 
Ich würde es ja fast verstehen, wenn hier jemand 4x im Monat 30 Fische in Bild und Ton präsentiert (ich übertreibe, aber Ihr versteht was ich meine). Aber wenn jemand mal das Glück hat, einen solchen Erfolgstag zu haben - und dazu den Fisch sinnvoll verwerten kann - käme mir alles in den Sinn: nur nicht an allererste Stelle Belehrung und Kritik.

@Detlef, Andre etc: ich berichte selbstverständlich weiter - mit einigen kleinen Einschränkungen, die - glaube ich - auch nicht wirklich entscheidend sind.

|wavey:


----------



## Rausreißer (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Dat wird bei mir gerade wieder n Lückentext hier... |rolleyes
> 
> Petri Hauke! #6
> 
> ...



Heiko schreit mal wieder nach Blut |supergri 
Wird Zeit das ich mich abmelde  

Gernot #h


----------



## nobel (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

Hey,
auch von mir Glückwunsch zu diesem Erfolgserlebnis !

Wenn man nicht so oft an die Ostsee kommt, finde ich es auch mehr als in Ordnung die Fische mitzunehmen, wenn sie Ü50 sind  . Schlimmer sind da schon eher die Kutterangler, die wirklich Alles totkloppen :v .

Ich hatte vor kurzem ähnliches erlebt. Allerdings hatte ich nur 2 Stunden Zeit bis zum Dunkelwerden und bin deshalb rechtzeitig mit dem Belly an Land gepaddelt, mit 4 Leos im Schlepptau (60- 72cm ). Die Mefo wurde vom Kumpel von Land aus gefangen.










Dieses hatte der 60er in seinem Magen.
Trotzdem hatte er noch hunger auf meinen Jig :m


----------



## Gnilftz (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Heiko schreit mal wieder nach Blut |supergri



Nö,
im Gegenteil, ich will mir nicht jeden Kram durchlesen und mich wohlmöglich noch aufregen...  

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## mefohunter84 (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

@ haukep
Auch von mir ein kräftiges "Petri Heil"! #6  Echt hart erarbeitet durch die Paddelei!  
Und was die Tehnik angeht: Erst mal Glück gehabt und dann gut analysiert. #6 

@ nobel
An Hand des Mageninhaltes kann man mal sehen, was die Brüder zur Zeit für nen Kohldampf schieben. Krebse und Tobse! Tobse ;+ 
Na da dürfte unsere silberne Schönheit doch auch nicht weit sein! :m


----------



## ollidi (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*



			
				funster schrieb:
			
		

> die Leute wollen unterhalten werden,


Da sorgst Du ja schon für. #d 
Aber mich kannst Du nicht mehr unterhalten, weil Du ab jetzt auf der Ignorliste bist. Und Tschüss! :m
Ich bin zu alt um mich über sowas aufzuregen.  

@nobel
Super Fang. #6 

@Sönke
Sollten wir vielleicht ein paar Gummikrebse einpacken??? |kopfkrat 
Bin ja mal gespannt, ob das bei uns auch klappt. |rolleyes  
Super Posting übrigens.#6


----------



## haukep (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

So Leute!

Ich amüsier mich hier köstlich über das ganze Hick-Hack 

Ich werde auch weiterhin meine Strecken hier posten, schließlich führe ich die Fische einer sinnvollen Verwendung zu, nämlich der menschlichen Ernährung! 

@Alle Spielverderber: Ich habe neulich auch 36 Dorsche in der Brandung gefangen und die wurden allesamt gegessen, also... 

@ Alle Anderen: Danke für die Glückwünsche

@Aga-Spezial: Ja, ich ruf Dich morgen mal an und GEILE POSTINGS  Das Golfballposting ist mein Favourite  

@Micha: Sehr lustige Antwort auf diese Kleinknderaussage...#6

@The Actor: Gib uns ruhig Zahlen, wir freuen uns mit Dir!!

@ALL: ICH HABE LETZTES JAHR AN EINEM TAG MAL 200 HERINGE ENTNOMMEN


----------



## theactor (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

HI,

@ollidi: ein paar lecker Gummikrebse habe ich ja - you are welcome to bedien yourself  
Auf jeden Fall machen mir Haukes Fänge sehr viel Mut für Deine "Entjungerung" #6

@aga: 





> Gib uns ruhig Zahlen, wir freuen uns mit Dir!!


i think about it 
#h


----------



## haukep (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

Wohin soll es denn gehen?


----------



## theactor (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

HI,

ich denke, dass MichaelB mit seinen "Erfahrungen" und auch die Deinen uns einen recht klaren Anhaltspunkt geben könnten #6 

#h


----------



## Reisender (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

Ist einer dieses Wochenende auf Fehmarn in der Brandung ??? 

Ja ich komme wieder zum Fischen......würde mich Freuen wenn ich nicht alleine am Stand stehen muß....#h |wavey:


----------



## haukep (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

@ Theactor: Dachte ich mir´s doch  Wann solls genau losgehen?

@ Reisender: Meinst Du dass das eine gute Idee ist? Fehmarn = Schnee und = keine Fische...


----------



## Reisender (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*



			
				haukep@ Reisender: Meinst Du dass das eine gute Idee ist? Fehmarn = Schnee und = keine Fische...[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> Ich konnte mich bis heute nicht Beschweren, da ich ja schon gut 30 Jahre auf Fehmarn Fische. Und denn einen oder anderen habe ich immer gefangen.....Und sollte ich nichts Fangen, dann habe ich mich mal wieder mit Seeluft voll Gepumpt und lege mich dann zufrieden in die Heia und schaue aufs Wasser hinaus.:m :m :m
> 
> Aber meinen Foto werde ich mit nehmen, es könnte ja auch wieder eine Sternstunde kommen wie im November....|wavey: |wavey:


----------



## theactor (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

HI,

@Haukep: wenn die Bedingungen es zulassen zu Beginn KW 6 #h Näheres gibts bestimmt auch unter Schuppenaale! Vielleicht ist auch Reppi dabei.
Also wenn Du Zeit hast #6 

@Reisender: Good luck! Ich als Bisher-auf-der-Insel-noch-nie-Glück-gehabt-tor wünsche Dir viel Erfolg!!#6


----------



## Micky (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

Was ging denn hier heute wieder ab???? UNGLAUBLICH........#d 

*@ Hauke:* Nächste Woche los? Werd mir nen Galgen für 40 Dorsche besorgen, dann muss ich zwischendurch nicht an Land paddeln  |supergri


----------



## Reisender (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> @Reisender: Good luck! Ich als Bisher-auf-der-Insel-noch-nie-Glück-gehabt-tor wünsche Dir viel Erfolg!!#6


 

Danke dir !!!

Werde durch einen Dritten hier mal schreiben lassen was gegangen ist#h


----------



## haukep (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Was ging denn hier heute wieder ab???? UNGLAUBLICH........#d
> 
> *@ Hauke:* Nächste Woche los? Werd mir nen Galgen für 40 Dorsche besorgen, dann muss ich zwischendurch nicht an Land paddeln  |supergri




Da hat Aga sein Belly wieder, ich hab dann erstmal keines bis ich mir eines gekauft habe....


----------



## MichaelB (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

Moin,

@Hauke: geplant ist der 5te Februar #h  vielleicht kannste Aga ja rumkriegen, daß Du sein BB so lange noch "testen" darfst  

@Micky: ein 40er Galgen klingt gut - ich habe keinen Galgen in dem Sinne #d  hab mir gleich eine Endlos-Schnur angebamselt  

@Tractor: wenn das Windchen so wird und bleibt wie kommende Woche angekündigt - sollte es wohl SD oder DH werden #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## SergioTübingen (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

so ein käse.. jetzt hab ich mir hier mal mehrere bellyboat-themen durchgelesen und bin ganz heiss drauf das selber mal zu probieren. ich muss wirklich dringend in den norden ziehen :g


----------



## ollidi (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*



> you are welcome to bedien yourself


That sounds very good. #6 
Ich bin ja schon sowas von aufgeregt. :m 



> geplant ist der 5te Februar


Neee!!!! Der 6te war doch geplant, weil ich am 5ten Jahreshauptversammlung habe und da auf gar keinen Fall kann. #h


----------



## HD4ever (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Werd mir nen Galgen für 40 Dorsche besorgen, dann muss ich zwischendurch nicht an Land paddeln  |supergri



besser 50 ... |kopfkrat
sehe dich ja schon fast unter der Dorschlast in den Fluten versinken ... |rolleyes


----------



## Dorsch 1/2 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

Glückwunsch


----------



## sunny (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*



			
				ollidi schrieb:
			
		

> Neee!!!! Der 6te war doch geplant, weil ich am 5ten Jahreshauptversammlung habe und da auf gar keinen Fall kann. #h



Deswegen ist ja jetzt der 5te geplant |supergri .


----------



## Kalex (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*



			
				ollidi schrieb:
			
		

> Da sorgst Du ja schon für. #d
> Aber mich kannst Du nicht mehr unterhalten, weil Du ab jetzt auf der Ignorliste bist. Und Tschüss! :m
> 
> Danke Olli, Du sprichst mir aus der Seele:m
> ...


----------



## MichaelB (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

Moin,

ich habe getühnt, latürnich bleibt es beim 6ten - am 5ten ist nämlich Sonntag und da will der Papi erst lange pennen und dann am liebsten den ganzen Tag abgammeln...   oder wie das auf neudeutsch heißt _chillen_ :g 

Leutz, vergesst die 40er und 50er Galgen - das einzige was geht ist der Endlosgalgen |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Micky (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Leutz, vergesst die 40er und 50er Galgen - das einzige was geht ist der Endlosgalgen |rolleyes



Wenn mein 40er voll ist (mit doppel- und dreifachbelegung), dann denke ich mal über Deine "Endlosschlaufe" nach. Schließlich muss ich auch auch Lenny (Sorgfaltspflicht) denken: "Kinderarbeit ist verboten!" |supergri


----------



## SergioTübingen (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

waahh.. also mit euch würd ich auch mal gern angeln gehen #6


----------



## ollidi (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*



> das einzige was geht ist der Endlosgalgen


Ich bin doch schon froh, wenn ich meinen 10er Galgen vollgekomme. #t


----------



## theactor (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

HI,

@Sergio: hit the road and come along, beim nächsten Frühjahrsfischen oder so! #6 

ollidi: ganz ruuuuhig  Dat wird schon! |wavey:


----------



## sunny (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

@ollidi
Mach dir man keine Gedanken über deinen 10er Galgen, sondern pass bei deiner Enjungferung lieber auf, dass du mit deinen kurzen Paddelbeinen nicht ertrinkst|supergri .


----------



## SergioTübingen (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> @Sergio: hit the road and come along, beim nächsten Frühjahrsfischen oder so! #6


 
wenns nich ganz so weit wär, dann würd ich das regelmässig machen. aber 700km sind halt schon nen haufen, vor allem wenn man kein auto hat


----------



## theactor (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

HI,

dammit - da hast Du wohl recht (ich glaube, ich werde nie wieder über die Autofahrtzeiten zur Küste lamentieren :g )

|wavey:


----------



## detlefb (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*



			
				SergioTübingen schrieb:
			
		

> wenns nich ganz so weit wär, dann würd ich das regelmässig machen. aber 700km sind halt schon nen haufen, vor allem wenn man kein auto hat



Dafür gibt es doch www.bahn.de. Ab Hamburg fahren dann recht häufig, wenn auch überwiegend nicht planmäßig AB-Taxi's an die Küste. Irgendwie geht immer was...... :m


----------



## SergioTübingen (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

ja sicher, das geht schon, nur hab ich nich ma eben die 200 euros übrig die mich das kosten würde.. ich bin student und wie jeder weiss sind lehrjahre halt keine herrenjahre  
naja übernächste woche gönn ich mir den spass und fahr tatsächlich ein paar tage an die ostsee.


----------



## Rosi (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

Hallo Jungs,
mir hat Haukes begeisterter Bericht sehr gut gefallen. Bei den Temperaturen mit den Füßen im Wasser! Und zur Belohnung gibt es Dorsch in Mengen. Das ist doch Spitze. Zumal Hauke uns auch noch verraten hat, was die so alles im Magen hatten, in welcher Tiefe die Dorsche standen und wie er danach gesucht hat.#6 #6 

Es war auch klar, daß Irgendeiner über die 30 stolpert. Ich hätte sie jedenfalls alle mitgenommen, wir sind eine große Familie und haben auch nette Nachbarn. Wer nur 2 braucht, soll eben nur 2 fangen und sich darüber freuen, wenn ein Anderer 30 fängt und sie gut verwerten kann.


----------



## haukep (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

Danke


----------



## detlefb (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*



			
				SergioTübingen schrieb:
			
		

> naja übernächste woche gönn ich mir den spass und fahr tatsächlich ein paar tage an die ostsee.



sach rechtzeitg BESCHEID wo es hin geht. evt. kann sich treffen


----------



## Hummer (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

Toller Bericht! :m

Lass Dir die Freude an Deiner Strecke nicht vermiesen.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## SergioTübingen (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> sach rechtzeitg BESCHEID wo es hin geht. evt. kann sich treffen


 
also 100%ig fest isses noch nich, aber ich habe geplant am 8.2. loszufahren und so bis zum 13.2. zu bleiben. wenns mir gefällt auch länger. als ziel hab ich mir laboe/kiel ausgeguckt. da will ich dann 1,2,3mal auf nen kutter und auch mal vom ufer aus auf meerforellen. ein treffen wär cool, denn allein angeln macht nur halb so viel spass


----------



## carassius (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

@haukep

*Respekt, sauber gemacht!!!*
*Mach weiter so.*






			
				TinTin schrieb:
			
		

> tja und ich kann nicht verstehen, dass man so viel Fische wegknüppeln muss.
> 30 Dorsche, man, man, man#d


 
Es heisst doch so schön,nur so viele Fische abknüppeln wie mann auch verwerten kann.|supergri 
Und unser einer ist gerne fisch und hat eine große Gefriertruhe!:m :q 




Ich freue mich schon auf Samstag,da gehts raus auf die Ostsse, zum Dorsche knüppeln.#6


----------



## Rausreißer (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Nö,
> im Gegenteil, ich will mir nicht jeden Kram durchlesen und mich wohlmöglich noch aufregen...
> 
> Greetz
> Heiko |wavey:



Ach Heiko, alter Kämpfer, da bin ich bei Dir.  



			
				nobel schrieb:
			
		

> Schlimmer sind da schon eher die Kutterangler, die wirklich Alles totkloppen



Anscheinend ist immer irgendeiner zu gierig #q. Stimmt auch, oder.#c 

Und übrigens: Irgendwas ist ja immer, oder?

R.R.


----------



## detlefb (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*



			
				SergioTübingen schrieb:
			
		

> ...... denn allein angeln macht nur halb so viel spass



Deswegen ja


----------



## Klaus S. (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

Hallo Hauke |wavey: 
Glückwunsch zu den tollen Fischen. Wer bei den Temperaturen mit den Belly raus fährt hat jeden Fisch verdient!!!! Neider oder Besserwisser gibt es leider überall, laß dir deinen Fang nicht vermiesen.




			
				TinTin schrieb:
			
		

> tja und ich kann nicht verstehen, dass man so viel Fische wegknüppeln muss.
> 30 Dorsche, man, man, man#d


 
Hallo TinTin #h 
bist du solch Typ der seine Dorsche lebend in die Kiste wirft???
Natürlich muß er seine Dorsche "wegknüppeln" sonst würd er gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstoßen.


----------



## dat_geit (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

Das ist mein Posting 666 :r|rolleyes#t
Daher auch mein Rat........
viel mehr angeln gehen und weniger darüber lesen und schreiben.
Das hat mir auch geholfen.#6


----------



## Gnilftz (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*



			
				dat_geit schrieb:
			
		

> viel mehr angeln gehen und weniger darüber lesen und schreiben.



Dat is ja dat Problem in dieser Jahreszeit, 
vielen ist es zu kalt, man sitzt lieber vor dem heimischen Ofen oder am PC und wenn dann Einer bei solcher Witterung abräumt wird halt gestänkert. Ich sach nur Lückentext, funzt(ert) primstens. |rolleyes :q 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## dat_geit (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

Heiko, da ist verdammt viel dran.
Zum Glück habe ich ein Top Gewässer direkt in Fussreichweite und verfahre keinen Sprit und habe es nicht weit mit oder ohne Fisch zurück an den heimischen Herd.

Aber das zu erkennen wie im Spruch....*Warum in die Ferne schweifen*.......
dazu benötigte es auch einige Jahre.

Trotzdem allen die draußen sind und waren mein Respekt.
Ich gehe heute Nachmittag wieder raus und versuche mich dort zu erfreuen.

Allen, die es nicht so gut haben, gilt mein Beileid.

Es muß nicht immer Salzwasser sein.

Greets von der Stör und Bramau

Andreas


----------



## Angelmann (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*



			
				dat_geit schrieb:
			
		

> Greets von der Stör und Bramau



Moin, das hört sich nach Kellinghusen an? Sind wir etwa im selben Verein? Hast Du schon Grönländer gesichtet? Und wann kommen die Stinte (mit Gefolge) ?


----------



## MichaelB (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

Moin,

da ist schon viel dran, daß jetzt bei vielen Angler so eine Art Saure-Gurken-Zeit ist und die Stimmung entsprechend... 
Interessant und auffällig finde ich, daß sich auf gute Fänge hin eher die Selten-Poster mit teils harscher Kritik in Szene setzen #c  |kopfkrat 

Warum in die Ferne schweifen... ich habe sowohl die Trave, als auch die Beste gleich vor der Tür - und wenn ich mir die Auflagen und Kosten ansehe, verfahre ich doch lieber den Sprit an die Ostsee #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## ollidi (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*



> eher die Selten-Poster mit teils harscher Kritik in Szene setzen #c  |kopfkrat


Du glaubst doch nicht etwa, dass sich hier irgendwelche Trolle rumtreiben?


----------



## dat_geit (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

@Angelmann

Jepp, das sind wir.
Ich bin nach 25 Jahren zurück gekehrt!!!!#6 

Obwohl ich hier nie weg war........:c 

Derzeit ist noch alles ruhig im Bereich Störkathen, Rosdorf, Kellingtown.
Aber das kann sich schnell ändern.

Sollten dann wenn es richtig los geht mal zusammen auf die Pirsch gehen.
Ich wohne in Rosdorf mit direkter Sicht auf die Heilige Brücke. 

@MichaleB

Ja, das sieht sehr stark danach aus. Aber ich könnte dir mal was in Sachen Kosten flüstern. wir sehen uns ja mal demnächst. So teuer ist das bei uns nicht. Aber 70km sind es wohl aus deiner Richtung auch.
Aber frag mal Angelmann, wie er die beiden Flüsse beurteilt.

Da gibbet auch Lachse und die Auflagen sind hier sehr sehr fair!

Aber genug der Schleichwerbung.

@ollidi

Was macht das Trockentraining????? in Sachen Flossen und so.....#h


----------



## Agalatze (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*



			
				ollidi schrieb:
			
		

> Du glaubst doch nicht etwa, dass sich hier irgendwelche Trolle rumtreiben?


 

man man ollidi
ich lieg auf dem boden :q :q :q 
das war echt der knaller des abends #6


----------



## Rumpelrudi (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

Ich glaube, dass ich mir doch mal das Schwimmen beibringe. Dann muß ich nicht immer so neidvoll auf die BB-Angler schauen.
Im Wasser ist es schließlich wärmer als am Ufer.
Ausserdem will auch ich mal ein paar Küstenmeter ausrotten können:q


Dass die Fische im Flachen(5m) stehen, ist schon seit dem Herbst bekannt. Habe ich auch keine Erklärung für.


----------



## me_fo (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Heute war unglaublich...*

Dat seh ich ja jetzt erst und fall hier fast vom Glauben ab!
Kalt war dir, bei soviel Adrenalin und Bewegung, bestimmt nicht. |supergri 

Ein dickes fettes Petrie Heil von mir. #6 

Meine BB-Entjungferung steht mir noch bevor, habe meins gestern bekommen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------

